# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Construção de móvel para aquário (Passo a Passo)

## Francisco Rodrigues

Boa Noite  :Olá: 

Após muito ler sobre a construção de moveis e bancadas aqui pelo forum decidi deitar mãos a obra e fazer o meu móvel para suportar o meu aquário  :Big Grin: .
Tirei grandes ideias de um post do Sr. Pedro Nuno Alves "Construção de movel para aquario DIY" http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....ra-aquario-DIY ,  em que ele explica passo a passo a construção do seu móvel, post esse que me ajudou muito a definir limites e objectivos, e claro a ideia.

Aquário 120*60*60
Bancada/ estrutura de 120*60*80 (Não pode ser mais larga devido ao espaço  :Frown: )

1º Passo arranjar um estrutura, para suportar o peso bruto. Digo estrutura pois esta vai ser forrada posteriormente de madeira.

A que arranjei foi uma amigo meu que me a fez em aço inox de 4*4. Decide mesmo sendo aço inox tentar reduzir ainda mais as chances de o metal ganhar ferrugem, dai tentar impermeabilizar a estrutura ao máximo.

Vou dar um banho de spray (aquele que é usado para proteger as soldaduras.)
De seguida um primário, e posteriormente um verniz marítimo. Bom? ou mau ? opiniões?

*Já sabem alguma critica, ajuda, opinião é sempre muito bem vinda...*

Irei actualizando passo a passo a construção com as devidas fotos e descrições.

Bem em baixo algumas fotos dos avanços.
Abraço 
Francisco Rodrigues


Estrutura acabadinha de chegar  :Big Grin: 


Os Triângulos, nos cantos para de futuro fixar as madeiras exteriores (Ideia retirada do Projecto de Pedro Nuno Alves)


Acabada de sair do banho de spray.

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

parece estar porreira, agora é continuar o projecto e não deixar de ir colocando fotos

----------


## Francisco Rodrigues

Estejam descansado que vai ser uma construção bem relatada, tanto por escrito, como visualmente.
Pois um tópico bem detalhado pode vir a ajudar outros companheiros de hobbie  :Pracima:

----------


## José António Lima

:Olá: 
Francisco.
estou a gostar de ver.
Continua assim que vais no caminho certo  :Palmas: 
Abraço, 
JLima

----------


## Francisco Rodrigues

Boas
Muito obrigado a todos por terem gostado.
Só tenho a dizer que se tiver oportunidade, ou curiosidade (Claro que dps de muita leitura e consulta sobre o tema, e todas as vertentes) façam vocês as vossas próprias coisas.
Falo por mim, Dá me um gozo enorme ser eu a fazer as minhas coisas, inventar como quero e como acho que fica mais giro, e funcional para o caso. E dps da obra terminada, ver o nosso projecto todo bonito, e as pessoas dizerem, bela peça compraste? Não fui eu que fiz  :SbSourire: . Sabe ainda melhor ter coisas feitas por nós.

Não liguem ao desabafo, deve ser sido algumas horas a inalar o cheiro da tinta  :yb624: .

Bem aqui seguem mais umas fotos dos progressos.
Ainda so ná pintura, as madeiras so vem no 5ª ou 6ª, até la gostava de ja ter a estrutura a brilhar  :yb663:  

*Mais umas vez critiquem e opinem é sempre bom ouvir outras perspectivas.*

Abraços
Francisco Rodrigues

O material para a pintura da estrutura:
Lata de Spray galvanizado a Frio
Lata de Tinta marítima
E os belos dos pincéis  :SbOk5: 



Após a Primeira de Mão 


A cor final, uma cinzento azulado.

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Ola Francisco.

Tens razão. O gozo de fazer as coisas com as nossas mãos é outro.

Estou a gostar. A estrutura parece feita por um pro. Parabens!


Vais forrar com que madeira.

Saudações

----------


## Ricardo_dos_Santos

Olá Francisco estou a observar as fotos da estrutura e estou a gostar, também eu estou a acabar a minha, no meu caso sou eu mesmo o soldador/serralheiro com ajuda do meu cunhado que também é soldador/serralheiro. De facto o gozo é completamente outro, desde ver 3 varas de 6M de tubo até à fase em que já se parece com alguma coisa... é d´Homem! :SbSourire: 

A minha foi feita com tubo facar de aço carbono de 30 mm com as medidas de 1200mmx600mmx900mm à semelhança das que estão à venda na FishPlanet no Retail Planet em Coina.

Não me ocorreu essas cunhas em chapa para posterior fixação da madeira, se não te importares vou plagiar para a minha pois simplifica bastante o trabalho ao carpinteiro! :Coradoeolhos: 

Também concordo com a falta dos pés da estrutura, assim o peso fica distribuído de forma mais homogénea no chão e não localizada (Útil para quem tem soalho flutuante). :Pracima: 

Meteste dois suportes a meio da estrutura, optaste pelo seguro, no meu caso não meti para ter acesso mais fácil ao interior do móvel, não espero ter problema pois o vidro do aquário é de 10mm o que confere boa resistência e uma vez que o aquário não "verga" a estrutura também não o fará!
Conto com mais fotos, assim que possível tirarei umas à minha para postar aqui no fórum também!

Parabéns e boa sorte para o teu projecto! :SbOk3:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Tá com bom aspecto Francisco.

Onde ompraste essas tintas (tinta maritima e metalizaçao) se é que podes dizer? e qto custaram?

----------


## Francisco Rodrigues

Boas a todos, já não venho aqui a alguma tempo devido á falta de tempo, e o trabalho a acumular-se  na cave (A minha DIY.)
Mas estão para breve mais actualizações, as madeiras já chegaram  :Pracima: 

Tentando ajudar e responder a todos aqui vai:


*Ricardo_dos_Santos*

Muito obrigado Ricardo, fico contente que esteja a fazer uma bom trabalho e que esteja no caminho certo.




> Não me ocorreu essas cunhas em chapa para posterior fixação da madeira, se não te importares vou plagiar para a minha pois simplifica bastante o trabalho ao carpinteiro!


Em relação as chapas, como referi no 1 tópico a ideia foi retirada da estrutura dele, ou seja vais plagiar de plagio ahaha  :Coradoeolhos: 
Ajudam e de que maneira, estou agora a começar com a madeira, e se não tivesse lá os triângulos era uma pouco mais complicado a fixação da madeira.
É claro que não me importo, quanto mais ajudar melhor  :Big Grin:  É essa uma das principais funções deste magnifico forum. Partilhar e apreender.




> Meteste dois suportes a meio da estrutura, optaste pelo seguro, no meu caso não meti para ter acesso mais fácil ao interior do móvel, não espero ter problema pois o vidro do aquário é de 10mm o que confere boa resistência e uma vez que o aquário não "verga" a estrutura também não o fará!


Pedi para colocar os dois suportes tanto por segurança como por estética, pois mais tarde depois de forrado o móvel por dentro e por fora a colocação das portas facilitada, e fica mais pipi  :Cool: 

Abraço e Obrigado Ricardo, espero ver essa estrutura por aqui  :SbSourire19: 


*Hugo Figueiredo*

Boas Hugo



> Onde ompraste essas tintas (tinta maritima e metalizaçao) se é que podes dizer? e qto custaram?


Estive a ver aqui nos talões pois mais tarde ia fazer uma lista de todos os valores da minha estrutura.
O spray Galvanizado a Frio -11.95
A tinta marítima - 10.45
Aconselho te a comprares também o primário da mesma marca que a tinta marítima, dá mais consistência e "Vida" á tinta/estrura. 
Isto foi tudo comprado no Leroy Merlin.

Nesses pequenos produtos é o que sai mais em conta, agora madeiras painéis e coisas mais especificas é melhor outros sítios. Ficam-te mais baratos.

Espero ter ajudado Hugo, qualquer coisa não hesites.

*Já sabem não deixar de comentar, para bem ou para mal, tudo será bem recebido* 
Abraços e boas Festas para todos  :Xmascheers:

----------


## Francisco Rodrigues

Boas Sérgio
Só a pouco depois de responder ao tópico é que me pus a ler para ver ser tinha ficado tudo bem escrito, e vi o teu tópico em que perguntas que tipo de madeira vou usar para forrar a estrutura.
Ainda estou um pouco indeciso nesse campo, mas para dentro vai ser umas partes em contraplacado marítimo fibrado, e outras apenas o contraplacado maritimo com tapa poros e verniz epoxi. (Que ainda nao sei onde ei de arranjar  :Admirado: )
Para fora umas partes vai ser pinho com tapa poros e verniz impermeável.
E outras partes com contraplacado marítimo com o tapa poros e o mesmo verniz impermeável para ter tudo uma cor de móvel lool

Abraço e Desculpa não ter respondido logo, pois não reparei na pergunta.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Obrigado Francisco!!!
Tenho ideia de já la ter andado a ver e não encontrei, mas assim, mas como não tinha a certeza nem perguntei ao empregado!

Gracias!  :Smile:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

pela estrutura isso está até bom demais,aguenta com umas boas toneladas hehe
se o seguimento de montagem continuar com as mesmas bases iremos ter um aquario muito bom

irei seguir  :Pracima:

----------


## Francisco Rodrigues

Bons dias  :Xmassmile: 

Ora como pedido aqui seguem umas actualizações da minha construção neste momento na parte de carpintaria... :Coradoeolhos: 

A estrutura vai seguir este esquema, plagiado do Tópico de Sr. Pedro Nuno Alves "Construção de movel para aquario DIY".

Montagem 1.jpg
Aqui podem ver que vou colocar o tampo, e por baixo outra tábua com os recortes da estrutura, que vai criar uma espécie de bolacha, onde no meio vai levar Wallmate (Aquelas placas azuis, de insonorização). Para que todos os barulhos e ruídos fiquem dentro do móvel.
Nas laterais vai levar por dentro umas placas de Contraplacado Marítimo fibradas, o que vai ajudar na impermeabilização dentro do móvel, e na limpeza do mesmo.

 

*Aqui podem ver as tábuas do Interior do tampo e as laterais fibradas, após os cortes para colocar no interior da estrutura. Algo que demorou e foi cansativo, pois a estrutura como é feita á mão e não por uma maquina não esta certa ao mm. Pequenas imperfeições naturais de um trabalho destes. Logo era lixar uma bocado e tentar, ainda não entra mais umas lixadelas aqui e ali e voilá entra perfeita.
*


*Outros ângulos para verem que encaixam mesmo á justa..*



*O interior da estrutura...*



*Atenção que a estrutura aqui esta ao contrario, a tábua de baixo é o tampo que vai ficar por dentro, na parte de cima (A parte da bolacha)*

Aqui todo o material necessário para esta fase, e não esquecer a protecção os óculos e e mascara, devido ao Pó da lixagem.


Da Esquerda para a direita:
Tapa poros com o seu devido pincel, pois é aquoso (á base de agua)O Verniz impermeabilizante como seu pincel por ser CelulosoDiluenteBetume para reparar alguma imperfeição na madeira, e melhor impermeabilizaçãoMascaraTIC-TIC com laminas de PVC se não, era só partir laminas, aqueciam e partiam..Óculos de protecçãoRebarbadora com disco de lixagem, grão 120

Por agora fica por aqui.. Vou continuando o trabalho e postando novas actualizações das evoluções..

*Não esquecer de Comentar/criticar/opinar, todas elas serão bem vindas.*

Abraços e a todos Boas Festa e um Bom ano

----------


## Francisco Rodrigues

Boas Tardes 

Após alguma tempo sem escrever e algum tempo passado, e é claro muito trabalho pelo caminho. Já vejo a luz ao fundo do túnel.

Eis aqui mais umas actualizações... o móvel esta quase pronto, mas como diz o tópico é passo a passo, logo todos os passos contam....

Não sei se conseguirei postar todas as fotos das actualizações, mas se não der faço outro post..


*Aqui a marcação para a furação dos passa muros.*




*Os buracos no painel interior.*




*O mano a aperfeiçoar.*




*Resultado final.*




*A colocação do tampo interior.*




*A escureação dos furos para o parafuso entrar mais dentro e dps ser tapado..*




*Os parafuso usados, são em inox e auto roscantes para também agarrem no metal, devido a futura corrosão*




*Corte de Wallmate, para a criação da "Bolacha" entre o tampo exterior e inferior..*




*Aqui o Wallmate aplicado, e por cima vai levar o outro tampo.*




*Aqui o movel já com os rodape e parte superior, peço desculpa mas nao tenho fotos dessa parte da montagen, esqueci-me de as tirar* 






*A lateral, tem aquela saliência para fica com uma espécie de perfil (Puramente estetico)*




*O betume para esconder pequenas imperfeições * 




*O interior já com os painéis fibrados*




*Outro angulo*




*Os pilares da estrutura a serem forrados para a colocação das portas...*







Bem aqui ficam mais alguns updates, ata agora tem dado muito trabalho, e o peso que esta a aumentar a cada dia que passa... Só de referir que estamos a construir o móvel na cave, e será para vir para um 3º andar sem elevador AHAHAHA.. 

*Não esquecer de Comentar/criticar/opinar, todas elas serão bem vindas.*

A todos um bom ano...

Abraço.

----------


## Alfredo Garcia

Está a ficar um belo móvel, agora uma curiosidade, qual a finalidade do Wallmate entre os dois tampos?

----------


## Francisco Rodrigues

Boa Noite Caro Alfredo.

A finalidade do wallmate neste caso é para preencher o vazio criado no meio dos dois tampos, insonorizar, e tentar não reter humidade proveniente da condensação...
Pelo menos foi o que me foi vendido a mim....

Abraço

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Continua com ótimo aspecto!

Parabéns e vai continuando a olocar fotos! :Pracima:

----------


## Francisco Rodrigues

Boas tardes a todos.

Bem aqui vai, dps de muito trabalho eis que o movel ficou acabado... Tentarei postar aqui todas as ultimas actualizações, ate ao tanque colocado e enchido  :Cool: 

Aqui vai.. :SbSourire19: 

*Mais umas dos pilares tapados*







*Para verem como é complicado construir um móvel destes... muitas cabeçadas, mas no fim tudo compensa* 




*Os pormenores dos cantos da divisão da parte eléctrica.*




*Visto de pernas para o ar, a divisão da parte eléctrica*




*A divisão da parte eléctrica,  estanque e separada da parte da sump.*




*As dobradiças das portas*







*Os batentes das portas.*




*Aqui já com as portas aplicadas*




*Os últimos retoques, antes da pintura*




Continua no Próximo Post, peço desculpa pela maçada....

----------


## Francisco Rodrigues

A continuação

*Lado esquerdo, acesso ao quadro.*




*Parte de trás*




*Frente de portas fechadas*




*Topo*




*A parte de baixo, vista por trás.*




*O interior*




*Já pintado* 








*Não esquecer de Comentar/criticar/opinar, todas elas serão bem vindas.*

A todos um bom ano...

Abraço.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Francisco,

Óptimo tópico onde podemos ver muitas ideias úteis para a construção de móveis para o aquário. Boa sorte para o resultado final  :SbOk3: 

PS: Uma pequena dúvida/sugestão... no interior do móvel, tem algumas ranhuras/orifícios para circulação de ar? Nos móveis que tenho visto têm isso para prevenir a condensação de água no interior...

----------


## Francisco Rodrigues

Boas Artur.

Obrigado, o objectivo do tópico é mesmo esse, ajudar com a minha foto-reportagem e ser ajudado por outros que tenham mais experiência.

Em relação a essa questão do arejamento/circulação de ar, já tenho uma ideia. Pois de momento já me estou a deparar com esse problema...
A condensação acumulada, e a pouca circulação de ar, fazendo com isso aumentar a temperatura da agua e criando um "efeito estufa" no interior da divisão da sump..

A solução que pensei seriam duas ventaxs de computador uma de saída e uma de entrada, para o ar circular no interior.
Ainda estou na duvida qual o diâmetro,  80mm ou 120mm.

Pensei nas ventax de computador pois, além da alimentação têm também uma cabo de controlo de rotação. este que mais tarde seria ligado ao arduino (ou outro sistema idêntico), para controlar a temperatura no interior do móvel.

Isto é uma ideia, esta aberta a criticas, ajudas são sempre bem vindas..

Abraço
Francisco Rodrigues

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Francisco,

Penso que uns furos estilo grelha, próximos do topo, nas laterais, traseira ou portas do móvel seriam suficientes para escoar a humidade  :SbOk3:

----------


## Francisco Rodrigues

Será que seriam ?
É que o a condensação que tenho de momento é muita.. faz-me perder agua por evaporação e tudo, pouca mas alguma.. e se fechar o móvel todo uma das portas a que fica mais perto da queda de agua fica completamente húmida, passa-se a mão e tá molhada...

Por será que so os furos tipo grelha chegaram ?
Ou terei de por umas ventaxs para ajudar?

Penso que que circulação a mais também não irá fazer mal.... :SbQuestion2:

----------


## carlosferreira

Boas Franscisco 

tenho vindo a acompanhar esta construção..desde já parabens ta muito bem conseguido... eu também vou fazer o meu que tem as mesmas medidas do teu.. em principio será em mdf.

Tu usaste contraplacado e pinho nao é ?

Já agora usaste uma placa de 1,6mm para a base do aquário e fundo ?

abraço.

----------


## Francisco Rodrigues

Boas Carlos...Obrigado por o seguires  :Big Grin: 

Desde já boa sorte com a tua construção..

Na minha usei contraplacado marítimo e contraplacado marítimo fibrado e pinho nos rodapés..

Na base (topo) usei uma placa contraplacado marítimo de 1.20*60 que fica a toda a estrutura, dps o rodapé e que fica por fora.

No fundo da minha estrutura não levou nada, apenas uma placa de Wallmate, que ainda não esta postada nas fotos... mais logo tratarei disso.
E nos pes da estrutura levou uma placa de borracha colada a toda a largura da mesma, para não acentar directamente sobre o chão..

Se tiveres mais questões, força ai...

Ps: em relação ao mdf, não gostei muito desse material, parece-me uma pouco tipo como papel prensado, tem assim um aspecto tosco.. mas isto é a minha opinião...se der para o serviço, e visualmente ficar fixe, força com isso..

Abraço.

----------


## carlosferreira

Pois é que estou a pensar também usar pinho nos rodapés e mdf no resto ... o mdf realmente parece papel prensado lol mas é o que a maior parte do pessoal usa... 

No entanto tem que ser bem pintado com primário e depois tinta, porque se apanha agua incha lol o que não é bom...ainda estou a ponderar usar contraplacado apesar de ser mais caro deve ser melhor a longo prazo, 

O mdf é mais barato e tb me parece resistente...tenho que ver melhor.

Secalhar no fundo se pusesses a placa de wallmate e dps uma de contraplacado por cima ficava melhor..

força ai !

----------


## Francisco Rodrigues

Em questão de durabilidade aconselho o contraplacado, estica não sei com fica o mdf.. e depois é sempre aquela questão, será que a tinta cobre mesmo tudo?
não fica ali uma bocadinho ou outro mal pintado? é o suficiente  :Admirado: para depois haver estragos...

Sim Carlos se calhar ficava melhor também pensei nisso, e noutras soluções mais engraçadas, mas antes de fazer algo parecido tinha outro problema....

Por onde entrava a Sump, se tivesse posto o fundo? Pois é.... A sump tem só 90*45*50, fica á medida dentro do móvel.... dai essa solução mais pratica, mas menos estética....

Abraço

----------


## Francisco Rodrigues

Bem depois de algum tempo sem actualizar o Tópico aqui vai...

O móvel já esta finalizado, e com o aquário em cima ahaha o equipamento montado e testado (fugas), a única coisa que falta e a iluminação :S
Depois de tudo montado e a funcionar correctamente, surgiram-me algumas ideias/duvidas. Neste momento com o móvel fechado, tenho alguma condensação de agua, a temp. encontra-se nos 19ºC (Calma, calma o meu aquário é uma aqua de costa).
Tenho tido algumas ideias em relação a monitorizar essa condensação com umas ventoinhas de computador dentro do móvel, não sei se seria o mais eficaz.

Outras ideias seriam na utilização do ARDUINO, para controlar a temp. dentro do móvel através das ventoinhas, controlar também a Potência fornecida as bombas de circulação (Através da alteração da amplitude de onda fornecida ás mesmas). Mas nesta área estou um pouco Cru, mas cheio de ideias...Ajuda e sempre bem vinda.

Bem vou deixar aqui as minhas ultimas fotos, do sistema já finalizado...

*Finish* 







*Já com a Sump colocada*




*Os pormenores do móvel todo "fechado com cola e veda"*




*A coluna seca, e os furos para o passa muros*




*a Sump já com o equipamento*




*A queda de agua da coluna seca, para os sacos de 200microns*




*O retorno, passa pelo o UV e entra para o aquario.*




*O UV, e o pormenor daquele bocado de Borracha, é onde os fios vão passar para a parte do quadro.*




*Retorno e Esgoto*




*Saída de Agua, para o Aqua*




*Já com agua, a testar fugas.*




*O quadro eléctrico*







*O pormenor da passagem dos fios dos equipamentos da parte eletrica para a Sump.*






*Não esquecer de Comentar/criticar/opinar, todas elas serão bem vindas.*
Abraço
Francisco Rodrigues

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Muito bom.
Muito profissional!

Quanto ao arduino ha aqui no forum know how suficiente. é so pedires ajjuda :Pracima:

----------

